# Lightroom to Photoshop Difficulty



## canyonlight (May 25, 2014)

I have started getting a strange dialog box when I try to make the trip  from Lightroom to Photoshop (by pressing Command+E). It says, "Application Moved. The  application has been moved, and its path has changed. To update the  product configuration click Update."

Okay. I click Update. And I have to enter my password.

Every time I make the trip from Lightroom to Photoshop this happens.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ejrmaine (May 26, 2014)

Stan, instead of using the shortcut (Command + E) try the pull down Photo>Edit In and choose Photoshop.


----------



## clee01l (May 26, 2014)

ejrmaine said:


> Stan, instead of using the shortcut (Command + E) try the pull down Photo>Edit In and choose Photoshop.


This won't make a difference, both invoke the same function call. 

What version of PS are you running?  Do you have other versions installed on the computer? What is the correct path to the PS App?


----------



## canyonlight (May 28, 2014)

I have both Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop CC installed on the computer. I'm using Photoshop CC.

The correct file path is Macintosh HD>Applications>Adobe Photoshop CC>Adobe Photoshop CC.app

But how do I tell Lightroom to follow that path?

Thanks


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 4, 2014)

This info is copied direct from 'Adobe Community help' - it may help this situation. (I do not have or understand Macs!)

 On Mac OS, try the following solutions in order.

Solution 1: Rebuild the Photoshop plist file.
1.  Close Photoshop Lightroom. 
2.  Navigate to the //Users/[user name]/LIbrary/Preferences/ folder.
3.  Drag the com.adobe.Photoshop.plist file in the Trash. 
4.  Start Photoshop (Ps-CC). Photoshop re-creates the plist file.  
Important: Apple made the user library folder hidden by default with the release of Mac OS X 10.7 
and later. If you need access to files in the hidden library folder to perform Adobe-related 
troubleshooting, see How to access hidden user library files.

Solution 2: Uninstall and reinstall Photoshop.
To uninstall Photoshop, use the uninstall application in the //Applications/Utilities/Adobe Installers/ 
folder. Then reinstall from your original media and install all product updates.

On Mac OS, Photoshop Lightroom checks for the com.adobe.Photoshop.plist or 
com.adobe.Photoshop.Elements.plist files in the user's preferences folder. These files provide the file 
path to the applications, as well as other OS-related information about the applications. The plist files 
on Mac OS are created when you start applications for the first time. The files are also created any 
time the application is started and the files are not present.


----------

